# best handlebars for campy ergo shifters?



## skidmarks (Jan 15, 2002)

I'm currently using Deda 215 handlebars. They are fine, however are there other bars that allow for a flat transition on the hoods while also allowing good controls while in the drops? I'm also contemplating going with compact handlebars and wondering what works well with campy shifters. What are people using and any recommendations?


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

ITM also make handle bars similar to Deda 215. Just can't remember the model number.....


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

skidmarks said:


> I'm currently using Deda 215 handlebars. They are fine, however are there other bars that allow for a flat transition on the hoods while also allowing good controls while in the drops? I'm also contemplating going with compact handlebars and wondering what works well with campy shifters. What are people using and any recommendations?


I know it seems wierd coming from a Shimano user but I think ITM K-Sword Handlebar is awesome bar for Campy users.
I got it for my bike (Shimano DA) and I really like it a lot.
They are stiff and very comfortable.
Now here are 2 reasons I'd recommend to the Campy users.
1) I can't quite get my DA shifter high enough on the hood but I'm told that's a perfect height for Campy shifter (coming from a local race who uses Campy)
2) There are 2 internal cable routing holes each side for Shifter and Brake cable housing to give you the cleanest look.

2 things I dislike about DA are that the hood could be redesign for more comfort and exposed cable housing....


----------



## dmar836 (Nov 17, 2007)

cpark said:


> 2 things I dislike about DA are that the hood could be redesign for more comfort and exposed cable housing....


Not to derail here but have you tried SRAM? Two things taken care of.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*compact??*



skidmarks said:


> I'm currently using Deda 215 handlebars. They are fine, however are there other bars that allow for a flat transition on the hoods while also allowing good controls while in the drops? I'm also contemplating going with compact handlebars and wondering what works well with campy shifters. What are people using and any recommendations?


What's your definition of "compact"? Shorter reach, shallower drop, roundish bend, rather than anatomic?

I tried the FSA K-force compact bars last season and found them OK, but not wonderful. For one thing, the brake hoods are 2cm narrower spaced than the ends of the bars. I bought a 40cm c-c bar and the hoods end up 38cm, c-c. The hoods are easily positioned to create a flat transition with the bars and produce a level brake hood, but the reach to the brake lever from the hooks is very long. I correct that with a relatively simple modification to the ergo lever body, but it's something to keep in mind.

Easton has two new bars this year that are worth a look, the EC-90 SLX3, that most would consider a compact bar and the EC-90 Aero, with an antomic drop, but a short reach and shallow drop.

http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/BARS/08/bar_road_ec90_slx3_'08.html

http://www.eastonbike.com/PRODUCTS/BARS/08/bar_road_ec90_aero_'08.html


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

EC90 aero is a great bar for ergos


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Another possibility.*

I previously had a Ritchey "ergo/anatomic" bend and I hated it. The "flat" part was too far from the levers, and the "hook" was so small as to be uncomfortable for any extended braking, like on a long descent.

I put on some Bontrager VRS bends and I love 'em. A little shallower in the drops than I like but I can live with that. And they come in numerous levels (Select, Race, Race Lite, etc.) to pretty much fit any budget.

The ones I got were a "takeoff" pair of Selects (the cheapest) which still only weigh 260 grams, same as the Race. The Race Lites are only 30 grams lighter, and we won't go into the carbon Race X Lites - ridiculously expensive.


----------



## RoyIII (Feb 24, 2007)

Ritchey wcs classic bend.


----------



## t262m (Aug 7, 2007)

Salsa poco short drop and reach.


----------



## kkowalsk (Sep 5, 2005)

ITM Millenium Superover

Double cable wrap.

Minimal Ergo


----------



## ti-triodes (Aug 14, 2006)

I have the EC90's and I love them with Ergo.


----------



## rcharrette (Mar 27, 2007)

*What'sthe modification?*

"but the reach to the brake lever from the hooks is very long. I correct that with a relatively simple modification to the ergo lever body, but it's something to keep in mind."

I have this problem with the reach to the levers from the drop's. So far I've just lived with it but it is a bit uncomfortable on fast descent's. If it's not too much trouble couldyou tell me how you modified this?
Thank you,
Randy


----------



## JMac (Oct 23, 2005)

Deda electas are my favorite bars with campy shifters. I love the slightly fat top section, and they blend flat into the ergos


----------



## mwestray (Jan 4, 2008)

I've recently put on Deda Newtons with the anatomic bend with my Chorus ergos and they are very nice!


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

3TTT Biomorphs were designed for campy.


----------



## nenad (May 5, 2004)

cpark said:


> I know it seems wierd coming from a Shimano user but I think ITM K-Sword Handlebar is awesome bar for Campy users.
> I got it for my bike (Shimano DA) and I really like it a lot.
> They are stiff and very comfortable.
> Now here are 2 reasons I'd recommend to the Campy users.
> ...


+1 on ITM K-Sword. I have ITM Unika (which is the previous name for K-Sword) which has 1 deep groove in front to accomodate both cables. The transition between bar to the hoods is probably not as smooth as on Deda 215.

Hope it helps.

Ned


----------



## nodaknat (Feb 19, 2007)

*Pro PLT Compact*

These fit very well with Campy...flat top, good reach, level bottoms.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

*FSA Wing*

FSA Wing, works for me!


----------



## nw60312 (Aug 26, 2005)

ti-triodes said:


> I have the EC90's and I love them with Ergo.


What did you do with the outside cable?

* Across the top at an angle?
* Around the outside and then under to pair them back up?
* Around the back all the way around?

-Nate


----------



## yanksphan (May 18, 2005)

I had some EC90s and ran the cable around the back. When I taped it up, it created a flat top surface.


----------



## artnshel (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm trying the Easton SLX3's. They suffer from the FSA compact syndrome of being narrower at the hoods than the number listed for the drops but are otherwise good with my old Ergo levers.

I've also seen a Bontrager VR race lite that seems nice and even has an outside cable groove which is good from my old levers.

I know the newer Ergo levers have an additional cable slot that lets the shifter cable angle to the front of the bar. My older levers don't and it is less than ideal having the cable behind the bar. I might try going under to the front.

I'll post pictures next week when I'm back home.


----------



## jun1662 (Dec 15, 2004)

*Heres another view: FSA Wing*









This thing is great, on the hoods fits exactly the contour of your palm while theres enough flatform area when you opt for the bars


----------



## Squeegy200 (Dec 1, 2005)

yanksphan said:


> I had some EC90s and ran the cable around the back. When I taped it up, it created a flat top surface.



I ran the brake cables up front and the shifter cables on the back side of my Easton EC90s. When taped into position, it forms a nice hand platform that seems to fit my hand nicely.


----------

